# Access - Schulnotenrechner



## pepybot (27. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Art schulnotenrechner zu erstellen. 

Er soll verschiedenste Fächer enthalten und mit eingabe der Noten einen durchschnitt errechnen. (Mündlich wie Schriftlich).

Soweit bekomm ich es auch noch irgendwie hin. Aber wie kann ich bei der Berechnung eine Gewichtung hingekommen. z. B. Müdlich 60% / Schriftlich 40%

Vielleicht hat da jemand ein Tipp, 

vielen Dank.


----------



## Drogist (27. November 2009)

Moin pepybot,



> Vielleicht hat da jemand ein Tipp


.
Aber klar! Der heißeste Tipp ist, dass du hier deine MDB einstellst, dann können wir dir auch helfen.


----------



## pepybot (29. November 2009)

http://www.file-upload.net/download-2045924/noten.mdb.html

so bitte, so in etwa.


----------



## Drogist (29. November 2009)

Moin pepybot,

ich denke, dass das Problem beseitigt ist. Du hast Post!


----------



## pepybot (2. Dezember 2009)

Danke erstmal soweit, 

leider muss ich es gestehen es nicht verstanden zu haben und nicht nachvollziehen zu können was du da genau getan hast. 

Hier nochmal eine Variante.
http://www.file-upload.net/download-2052253/Noten.mdb.html

Lehrer und Schüler hab ich erstmal rausgenommen, sonst wird es noch komplizierter.

Ziel sollte es also sein; ein Notendatenbank zu bekommen, bei der ich weitere Noten eingeben kann, welche ja im Laufe das Jahres hinzukommen. Bislang hab ich es so gemacht das ich dann einfach z. B. 2x Mündlich und 2x Schriftlich eingetragen habe, aber ich denke das kann nicht die Ideallösung sein. Außerdem sollte man auch nachvollziehen können wann diese Noten eingetragen wurden, also ein Datumsfeld.

Und des weiteren natürlich z. B. bei den "Sprachfächern" eine 60 Mündlich / 40 Schriftlich gewichtung. Am besten wählbar über das Ja/Nein feld. 

Gern nehm ich auch eine Profimäßige Ideal Mdb entgegen, dann kannst du mein bisherigen Vorschlag verwerfen.


Danke:-(


----------



## queicherius (2. Dezember 2009)

http://markmanager.david-reess.de
:/offtopic:

Außerdem: Gibt es bei euch keine Tests


----------



## pepybot (2. Dezember 2009)

wie darf ich diesen Eintrag verstehen?


----------



## Drogist (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin pepybot,



> leider muss ich es gestehen es nicht verstanden zu haben und nicht nachvollziehen zu können was du da genau getan hast.



Ich hatte in der Abfrage einfach ein Feld (am Ende) eingefügt, wo der 60/40-Schlüssel verwirklicht wurde.

Aber ich sehe, dass das Teil etwas komplexer wird. Vielleicht habe ich am Wochenende etwas mehr Zeit ...

Ach ja, die Anmerkungen meines "Vorredners" habe ich auch nicht verstanden ...


----------



## queicherius (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich meinte, dass es sehr viel mehr gibt als schriftlich und mündlich...

Zum Beispiel:

1) Tests zählen zusammen als Ka
2) Tests zählen zusammen 25%

Bei mir war dann die Excel/Acces-Tabelle sehr schnell unübersichtlich -.-


----------

